# Clinton/Paint Creek Conservation Opinions



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I caught a 6/7 inch rainbow right where Paint Creek meets the Clinton this past Summer. No markings, looked wild. Maybe parr?


----------



## spencerballard (Jul 4, 2001)

I am going out on the CLinton for a few hours today, I am going to fish a section that runs across Adams Rd. In Rochester Hills. I have never fished this area but it looks promising. I fished the Paint yesterday for about an hour, didnt see anything but it was still a good time. I will post the outcome of todays trip soon.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Spencers, isn't the paint creek of limits right now? Hope you werent fishing it illegaly!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Stelmon:

You are correct. Paint Creek has been closed to fishing since the last Saturday in September. 

John


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think you would get in trouble targeting trout upstream from the Yate's Dam this time of year. Paint for sure. If the upstream Clinton doesn't have special regs then its should be closed too.


----------



## spencerballard (Jul 4, 2001)

You are wrong in saying that the paint cannot be a good trout stream. The Paint runs through my back yard and for over 20 years I have been fishing it. In years past it was not uncommon to catch several Rainbows measuring over 15 inches. Also, Browns, Rainbows, and Brookies could be caught that were under 4 inches which means that at some point they were not all stocked trout. They currently only stock browns, and invasive creek chubs are competing with the trout. The amount of development alongside this river is sickening. A good older friend of mine fought for 30 years to improve and protect this stream and he could no longer take it (the lack of care) and moved out west. It is however, not a lost cause.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I have to agree with Splitshot on this one.

If you aren't familiar with Paint Creek, it has a deep water draw out of Lake Orion. This is supposed to keep it cool but I am told it is as warm as bath water in the summer. There are some holes and some cool spots and the decent gravel probably aids in reproduction. I think the development isn't so much a problem as damaging the stream as limiting access. I have a problem with tax payer money or my TU donations going into a stream with little public access. 

There are other streams that could benefit from restoration that are true cold water streams, like Johnson's Drain and some of the Huron tribs. If you want to see what run off from development can do then check Johnson's Drain out or look at some of Steve's pictures from last year. Nothing but suckers and chubs now. Drain commissioner won't change the status because its the only drain in the area. Every other ditch in the area has a pretty sign and is protected.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have personallly seen Steelhead Jump the dam! What an Awesome sight!...I was fishing by the Dam, and about every 50 seconds one would try...I'd say 1 out of 25 made it! It must have been a good day cause that is the only time I saw them trying to jump the dam...about 2 years ago in March/April!


----------



## novemberfiddler (Jan 13, 2002)

All streams are equally important not just potential trout streams ,
every effort should be made to protect and improve their habits.
Trout aren't even native to southern Michigan though the are respctable as an introduced species. All the ditches and streams and rivers and sewers flow into the Great Lakes system so if we
improve the smaller tribs then we are improving the whole pond.
Getting people to care about a dwindling ecosystem is hard considering most people don't even go outside anymore, but educating your local communties and getting land protected to
stop development is important. I go fishing to enjoy the outdoors
and it makes me feel sick when the rivers are sick.


----------



## silverbullet (Dec 13, 2001)

Well said, fiddler, we all live downstream. Getting our lawmakers/resource managers to think and manage toward a healthier ecosystem will prove to be the more difficult task since it seems that sometimes, for them, monetary gain is more important. And we don't have to go into detail to point this out.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

The towns of Macomb County have to do a better job in regulating development. When I grew up in Sterling Heights we still had farms behind my house. Now there is hardly any empty land left. Every acre needs to be developed, every swamp filled, all the streams straightened so they look and smell like Red Run Drain. Golf courses are better than parks because they generate revenue. We always need a bigger tax base. I hope they generate enough money to clean up the sewer of goose feces they have already created. 

The smaller townships should look toward Salem Township which is limiting development or Gregory where a 3 acre minimum has been imposed on new home lots. This area can't handle much more growth with its current management.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Splitshot,

I agree. I feel guilty. I definitely don't put as much effort into conservation as I want to. I think many people here including myself envy your conservation efforts. I don't think anyone should be offended by your bluntness but take it as a call to get off you @#$, what are you waiting for. Since I started frequenting this site, I have found myself giving more monetarily to groups such as TU and trying to seek out other local grass roots groups to see what I can do for my local environment.

I think what we are seeing is a wake up call. Eventually,it starts to eat at you every time you drive by that stagnant dammed up river. You need to get involved.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Splitshot, I would also have to agree. There are millions of things I would like to do. Now I could just take some time from this site and do it it would be great!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Yeah,

With the effort that goes into 2239 posts the whole Clinton River system could have been cleaned with bank improvements and fully stocked with naturally reproducing trout.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LOL 

Half of those post were garbage when i use to type like carp. I mean crap but now I am trying to improve so I have to put extra time in my post!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Stelmon,

I'm just kidding. I have always liked all your posts.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks woole bugger!


----------

